# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  fattura Vista print con iva

## Punteruolo Rosso

Salve,
una ditta acquista dei biglietti da visita da Vista print, sede in Olanda. In fattura è stato riportato il n. di p.iva di Vista print che inizia con IT00104809991. Secondo voi ha una identificazione iva  in Italia e pertanto posso trattare la fattura come se fosse nazionale, visto che hanno addebitato l'Iva 21%?
oppure devo fare Intrastat e chiedere il rimborso Iva?
Esempio:
Imp. . 160,00
iva 21% . 33,60
tot. fatt. . 193,60 
Se dovessi applicare il reverse charge su quale importo dovrei calcolare l'iva? Su 160,00?  O sul totale fattura e poi chiedere rimborso? Anche se per me quest'ultima ipotesi non ha senso.

----------


## s.antonelli

> Salve,
> una ditta acquista dei biglietti da visita da Vista print, sede in Olanda. In fattura è stato riportato il n. di p.iva di Vista print che inizia con IT00104809991. Secondo voi ha una identificazione iva  in Italia e pertanto posso trattare la fattura come se fosse nazionale, visto che hanno addebitato l'Iva 21%?
> oppure devo fare Intrastat e chiedere il rimborso Iva?
> Esempio:
> Imp. €. 160,00
> iva 21% €. 33,60
> tot. fatt. €. 193,60 
> Se dovessi applicare il reverse charge su quale importo dovrei calcolare l'iva? Su 160,00?  O sul totale fattura e poi chiedere rimborso? Anche se per me quest'ultima ipotesi non ha senso.

  La verifica per la partita Iva 00104809991 ha prodotto il seguente risultato:
PARTITA IVA ATTIVA
Denominazione/Cognome e nome: VISTAPRINT B.V.
Data inizio attività: 16/01/2004 
sembrerebbe un normale fornitore italiano.

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

il fatto che abbia l'identificazione iva in Italia non asserisce che si tratta di fornitore italiano, perchè la merce è stata trasportata dall'Olanda sino al ns territorio nazionale. da qualche parte ho letto che si deve fare intrastat, ma voglio documentarmi meglio.

----------


## Fabiana78

mi è capitato un caso simile...fattura, senza IVA però, da fornitore estero con partita IVA italiana...registrata con autofattura, ma non inserita in Intrastat proprio per la partita IVA italiana...

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

ti ringrazio per la risposta. nel mio caso la ditta Olandese ha considerato il mio acquisto fatto da un soggetto non passivo Iva e mi ha applicato l'iva del 215 che è l'aliquota olandese per la cessione di beni. Io dovrei fare l'intrastat ugualmente, applicare il reverse charge e poi chiedere il rimborso dell'iva all'olanda. Ma considerato che l'importo dell'iva si aggira sui 30 euro, mi conviene fare tutto ciò?
pensandoci bene: la ditta olandese che emette fattura con iva, secondo voi è poi obbligata a fare intrastat? Se fosse così, io farei bene a non dichiarare nulla, considerare l'iva come costo inded. e chiudere a questione qui. che ne pensate?

----------


## Punteruolo Rosso

Ho letto l'art. 35 ter del dpr iva e parla appunto che i soggetti non residenti nel territorio dello stato, ma che ai sensi dell'art. 17, 3° co., intendono assolvere gli obblighi e i diritti in materia iva, devono fare richiesta all'ufficio competente....
Visto e considerato che nella mia fattura la società olandese riporta il n. di p. iva identificativo italiano, desumo che ai sensi dell'art. 35 ter, abbia  voluto adempiere a tutti gli obblighi fiscali in Italia e pertanto l'addebito dell'iva avvenuto nella fattura me la porto in detrazione, considerando il fornitore olandese come un fornitore nazionale. 
spero di non sbagliarmi e di poter essere stato utile anche ad altri.
buon lavoroooooooo

----------


## La matta

Io temo che non sia proprio così. Se il venditore ha partita iva italiana doveva fatturare senza iva ad una ditta italiana, la quale avrebbe dovuto applicare il reverse charge, senza obbligo di intrastat, a cui avrebbe dovuto provvedere Vistaprint. 
Così l'operazione sembra effettuata verso un privato. Sulla fattura è riportato il codice identificativo dell'acquirente?

----------

